# Snowblower - Fuel Stabilizer (Ethanol)



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,

The freight company that is delivering my parent's snowblower called yesterday to schedule a delivery. The guy then tried to upsell me a bottle of "fuel stabilizer (ethanol)" because he said the snowblower's warranty wouldn't cover damages made by ethanol gas.

Do you guys always use a "fuel stabilizer" in your snowblower? What gas do you usually buy for it?

I found this on Home Depot; so I could always get this if I really need it.

8 oz. Fuel Stabilizer-22208 at The Home Depot

Thank you!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I always use seafoam with marine stabil in all my small engines and I never run into trouble. Due to the fact that the fuel for you snowblower may sit for a few weeks before you use it all up I definitely recommend some kind of stabilizer. Not sure about the warranty thing, but I would use it regardless.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just don't use gas with ethanol in it. 

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I use fuel additives with all of my small engines. For just a few dollars extra, it's just good to know that gas won't go bad within a reasonable timeframe.

What I use for ethanol treatment is Lucas Safeguard Ethanol Fuel Treatment. I never had any issue when using it. It stabilizes the fuel and prevents the corrosion associated with ethanol blend gasoline.
There are other products may chime in with, too.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never mixed anything with any of my gas except for 2 stroke oil for some things. Never used any of the stabilizer or anything like that.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I am pretty sure that Stihl has additives in their 2-stroke oil. Its possible that other 2-stroke oil does too.

For my newer lawn mower, I add some stabilizer to the gasoline can each time I fill it up. I just hear it breaks down too fast. I try to buy smaller amounts too!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Stabil's Marine product is very good.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Like Shryp I hardly use additives. Canada is known for its good gasoline products. I had my gas in a 13hp Tecumseh for 2 years one time and it started on first draw. But now I put some Stabil for the 7 months the snowblower engine is stopped and I don't remove the gas as well in my mowers and they start everytime.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, around here they no longer sell non-ethanol gasoline. So I too use Marine StaBil in all of my fuel that goes into everything but our cars, including my 2 stroke outboard, string trimmer, snowblower, mower, and backpack blower. Have not had an ethanol related fuel issue other than the plastic (UGH) carb bowls on my outboard warped and had to be replaced. I guess it's a common occurrence unfortunately.

But a big thumbs up from me in using Marine StaBil and / Sea Foam products. Cheap insurance.

Dave


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Use stabilizer. Ethanol will attract moisture. It also tends to corrode brass parts and turns fuel line into a black goop. Put the stabilizer in the gas when you get it, right in the jerry can ideally.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Put the stabilizer in the gas when you get it, right in the jerry can ideally.


That's what I do. Dump in 2 ounce's of stabilizer, then head off to the station and put in 5 gallons of fuel and run it year around in all the lawn and garden division tools


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had problems with Stabil Marine. I am trying Pri-G. It seems to be highly regarded. And Startron is another that is a good product.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I just turn of the fuel line and let it run out of gas each time. they are just trying to make extra money off of you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Just don't use gas with ethanol in it.
> 
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


+1

I am fortunate enough to have a Kwik Trip station 2 minutes away that has 91 octane that is ethanol free and a Cenex station 8 minutes away that has 87 octane ethanol free.

The Cenex station also has RoadMaster XL premium diesel for my Jetta Sportwagen TDI!!!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Many people in the US don't have easy access to ethanol free gas. Some small air ports will sell you Avgas which is 91 octane and ethanol free. It is illegal to pump it into a road vehicle because it does not have the federal Gas/road tax. But...... you can pump it in to a gas can and your are ethanol free in all of your small engines.

I still use the standard Stabil in the gas can as it may last months before I totally consume it all. I have heard lots of good stuff about Sea foam. Never used it in a snow blower but I have used it in a rough running lawn mower and it smoothed it out over time.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

My thoughts are:
If you can buy ethanol free gas for small engines do it. 91 is more $$ but it may store longer… if you plan to store longer than 3 months I would still stabilize it. Gas isn’t what is used to be since it is now pretty expensive and in order to remain completive companies have all but taken the good stuff out to keep prices down. 

If you cannot buy ethanol free gas simply use seafoam or other products to help it store longer. Easiest way is to add it to the 5 gallon gas can and when you add that fuel to your equipment it’s already pre mixed. I use sea foam or amsoil quick shot. Quick shot and sea foam seem to help clean up the fuel systems while also adding stability to ethanol fuels. Seafoam will probably be easier to get though since it can be bought in the store.

After I’m done with the snow bower I simply turn off the fuel valve while the engine is running and let it die. This tells me that most if not all fuel is out of the carburetor. Small amounts of fuel will go bad before large amounts so since there is none left in carburetor you don’t have to worry about it as much. I always keep my equipment gas tanks full so there is minimal airspace in the tanks. The more air the faster fuel will oxidize. I have seen gas go bad in carburetors much faster than gas in the tanks a lot of times. The other thing this does for you is if you load it into a vehicle to haul around you know that that the carb can’t flood from bouncing down the road. At our fire station we have also made this a practice with extrication tools (Honda hydraulic pump) If you plan to not use the equipment for more than a year then you probably need to drain all fuel or let it run to empty because that is a long time and stabilizer products can only do so much (1 year or less is my rule) 

Summery:
Most gas needs stabilized this day in age (usa gas)
Keep fuel out of the carb if not using for more than 30 days, we have seen small amounts of fuel go bad in 30 days.

Turning the fuel off while engine is running and letting carb run its self out of fuel will help do many things for you.

Seafoam Sea Foam Motor Tune Up, 16 Oz. 

Amsoil Quick Shot
AMSOIL Quickshot®


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

91 Octane doesn't work well in the small engines up here at 6000ft. This year I've been using an ethanol treatment additive that has made a noticeable difference in the two older lawn mowers that I own. With that being said, on the newer (2000+) snow blowers that I use, I really don't notice too much of a difference with the ethanol blended fuel.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Ryan,

I'm at 6700' altitude. What is the ethanol treatment that you like?


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

interesting... we are at 950 feet above sea level so we don't have to worry about altitude. I'm sure that does add another issue to deal with.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

STA-BIL® Ethanol Fuel Treatment & Stabalizer


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

The altitude causes fuel to burn differently. Essentially above 4000ft, 87 octane becomes 85. 89 becomes 87. 93 becomes 91. Even in the Ariens manuals it says it is ok to use 85 at higher altitudes.


----------

